# 10 gallon - ADA-style Experiment (the Journey)



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

After some thinking, I've decided to return the Fluval Flora unit and go for something that will look like an ADA tank. I've certainly been inspired by a all the beautiful Mini-M ADA tanks out there.

Having said that, I've found this company - Aqua Inspiration that sells these tanks.

This tank is 16'' by 12'' by 12''. I've decided to get an internal filter for now, since I am fairly new to this part of aquarium keeping and would like to start with something simpler and go for a full-blown setup a bit later.

Having said that, I would like to set it up with some medium to low light plants. For the fish I was thinking a pair of ottos, 6 celestial pearl danios and a few amano shrimp.




























I would really appreciate an advice on aqua-scaping (not sure if can get good rocks in Toronto). 

As well as what kind of lighting should I be using? Ideally it should fit 16''. This will be an open top, but I want something fairly safe - don't want the light falling into the water.


----------



## Calift (Apr 23, 2011)

Ohhh I see so much potential! 

I'd guess the lighting would depend on the plant species you'd like to incorporate.  

Can't wait to see more pictures in the future!


----------



## akdmks (Nov 15, 2009)

did you order the tank online?


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

No, I went to the store in Markham, Ontario.

As for the plants - I plan to keep something with low to mid requirements. Not decided on that yet, I want to figure out the lighting and the hardscape first.


----------



## starrystarstarr (Sep 6, 2006)

excited to see which way you go with the tank.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Me too, would certainly appreciate some advice.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

After some thinking I am going with two Fluval 13w lights that fix on the side of the tank. 

Will try to pick them up either today or tomorrow. Ideally I'd prefer a single fixture of 27w, but can't find one in Canada.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Well, good news. I think that I've found quite a setup for light.










The lamp is 25 watts, fixes itself on the back.










This is nicer than the Fluval 13w light.










Well, tomorrow I hope to fill it with water and get some plants in. I think I will put a piece of wood in their covered with moss, no rocks.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

Consider putting a background to clean up some of the wiring. Also, plant first and then fill. Light looks great


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice tank! i love rimless! Dont do iwagumi (;


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 17, 2007)

what a darn pretty tank you got there! I think rimless aquariums look best when kept simple


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Very awesome tank size. Would love something that for a reef... :S


----------



## CK_Beastie (Jan 7, 2011)

Where did you get the light?!


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Surprisingly I got the light at Big Al's. I've called 4 different stores, none carried any light that fit my needs and did not seem to care that much.
Only when I came to the store and wanted to buy 2 Fluvals, I noticed this light on the top shelf. Asked about it, - oh, they said, this is for very low light tanks... When I asked them to open it and check the wattage they were a bit surprised - a solid 25w.
Needless to say, I am a happy camper here. I like this light much better than Fluval, although it is definitely bigger and the part that fixes itself on the glass is a bit too obvious.

So far the plans are for this tank to have lots of plants in it, hopefully covering most of the background.

The fish I really want to see there is 5 or 7 CPDs.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

It has begun!


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Almost done.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

And... done.










I've thrown in a guppy there to kick start the filtration process.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like its starting off nice. Should have bought a danio, I did that with a guppy it didnt make it.

It looks great so far, keep us updated.


----------



## lysmelee (May 8, 2011)

Nice tank. I'm starting my own 10g tank. Do you use any co2?


----------



## CRS Fan (Jan 14, 2010)

That's a nice little tank. I might have to get me one of those ADA type rimless tanks. But first I need to set-up my 22L Iwagumi.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

lysmelee said:


> Nice tank. I'm starting my own 10g tank. Do you use any co2?


No, not at this moment. I was thinking about it and will be adding it for sure in some future, but at this moment I just want to get a hang of it first.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> Looks like its starting off nice. Should have bought a danio, I did that with a guppy it didnt make it.
> 
> It looks great so far, keep us updated.


Why danio? I thought that guppies are much hardier than danios.


----------



## lysmelee (May 8, 2011)

dtum said:


> No, not at this moment. I was thinking about it and will be adding it for sure in some future, but at this moment I just want to get a hang of it first.


Are your plants growing alrite with no co2 added? They look green and healthy.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

looking good


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

The tank looks great! As soon as I saw the word "AquaInspiration" I instantly knew you were a fellow Canadian.

My only suggestion is to get at least 8 CPDs. They're tiny and very shy, so you won't see them at all unless you have a sizable quantity. Plus they're bolder in a large shoal.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

dtum said:


> Why danio? I thought that guppies are much hardier than danios.


From my experience danios have always been the best. It could have been my source of guppies, but I've never had one that was very hardy. Danios are hard to kill. Either way, good luck with the fish and tank. Gotta love rimless tanks.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

lysmelee said:


> Are your plants growing alrite with no co2 added? They look green and healthy.


It is my second day only. Time will tell, I think that I might have to get the CO2 set up, but first will try to see if it is possible to get by without it.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Will I be fine with 9 celestial pearl danios in 10g?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, they are tiny.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Here is the tank a day later.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

I've got the following few questions:

a) The water is still not very clear (it has been almost two days), I have not yet made a water change - plan to do it today, but any pointers on this?
b) I plan to keep the light on for 12 hours, is there harm in keeping it on for a bit more than that?
c) I am fairly new to plant keeping, what kind of fertilizer or other maintenance should I be doing on it, assuming that I don't use CO2?
d) By my calculations, biological cycle should be in place roughly three weeks from now, is that the best time to start adding fish?


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

a) It's fine, this happens in the first few days after your initial tank set up, but it can also be your substrate, if your substrate is Aqua Soil, expect it to be cloudy for a week or two, just keep up WCs
b)12 hours seem like a bit much without co2, you may get algae
c)Depending on your substrate, I would just use none for now
d)Yes, after the cycle, check with a test kit or something, but be careful if you are using Aqua Soil, you'll get ammonia spikes at first (or so I've heard)


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like a nice start! nice rimless too. my only suggestion would be adding a black background, would kinda hide the light clip and your filter. good luck!


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

I am contemplating about replacing my filter with a bio-wheel type. I've always had luck with them. Mine, which is internal, makes this light noise which is very noticeable in a quiet room if you are sitting right next to the tank. I know, that the bio-wheel will produce some splashing sounds, but hope that it will sound more natural.

Also not a big fan of the current Hydor H30 heater - it does not seem to want to keep the temperature at 78. My water is around 70-72 right now with that heater turned on.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

salmon said:


> looks like a nice start! nice rimless too. my only suggestion would be adding a black background, would kinda hide the light clip and your filter. good luck!


Thanks, I was aiming for an ADA style tank at first, but I don't think I want to spend $200+ on a canister filter + all the glass tubes and the heater. I might just get a bio-wheel penguin. So this means that I will have to find a way to cover this, so a black background is a good idea.
My only concern is how to attach it to the back of my tank. I don't think I want to see scotch tape on the sides. 
Also I have seen some product at LFS that serves as a gel between the glass and the background, so that the colour is uniform - no air between them. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

This is what my tank looks like now










After a water change it is much clearer.

I think I'll be getting the smallest penguin in a day or so and will replace the internal filter that is making too much noise.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

If you can afford it, get a canister filter. You won't regret it. They make canisters for small tanks. More vesatile, they can be real quite I've heard, and they don't show except for the pipes. You want a rimless tank to look as good as possible inside and out.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

btimmer92 said:


> If you can afford it, get a canister filter. You won't regret it. They make canisters for small tanks. More vesatile, they can be real quite I've heard, and they don't show except for the pipes. You want a rimless tank to look as good as possible inside and out.


Thank you for your feedback. I was leaning towards the canister filter, but I'm still of a mindset that the bio-wheel in theory should offer great biological filtration. I think I will get the canister at some point, once I get the hang of it. I've already spent more money on this then I was hoping to. 

I've also got no place underneath the tank to put the canister. 

My rimless tank is going to differ from most of the rocks + grass tanks around here, I plan to try and have more plants in it.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

It has been just a week and I am already tempted to change everything around, replace some equipment and, most importantly, add fish in. Must. Be. Patient.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Why almost nobody on this forum uses black background? I'm still contemplating on whether I should add it.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i use one. i like the look. i know lots of ppl who use them. if you are going to keep the blac k interior filter, i'd definitely go with a black background. it will help hide that filter


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i use one. i like the look. i know lots of ppl who use them. if you are going to keep the blac k interior filter, i'd definitely go with a black background. it will help hide that filter


Can I ask the following question - how do I attach the background to the back of the tank? Before I'd always use scotch, but in this case it would be too obvious.


----------



## Johny_Dough (Nov 30, 2010)

try window film treatment from Home Depot. Goes on with soapy water and removes if you want to change it.


Cheapest route would be to put poster board behind it...


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Hmm, soap on the tank's outside wall... 

I have another question: if I were to get a canister filter, which Eheim model would be recommended for this 10g?

Thanks.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

So far I think I am getting Eheim 2213 (very expensive at Big Al's in Canada) 

Would that be the perfect filter for my 10g? I'm looking for something extremely quiet and with proper flow rate for a planted tank.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Well, I am extremely disappointed. This was a waste of 6+ hours.

Bought Eheim 2213 and an inline heater. Spent almost 3 hours cutting, setting things up. Once I ran it the unit turned out to be not as silent as many have written in their posts. There was a very loud humming. I'm sure that there was no air in it. I don't think that the unit was defective either.

Anyways, decided to turn the whole system down. Got a lot of water on my hardwood, cabinets, books. Spent another 2 hours cleaning everything up.

Tomorrow this filter goes back to Big Al's. I have a feeling that they will only give me a store credit. 

I'm going to get a $20 Penguin and be done with it. Very very disappointed.


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 24, 2011)

i hope your books are okay. i dont trust canister filters for this reason. internals and HOBs.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Eheim canisters take about 3-6 hours after running for the first time to get all the air our. After this they'll be 100% silent.

I have three so far. All my future filters will still be Eheim Classics.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Well, I'm back from Big Al's. They would not take the filter back, said that there's nothing wrong with it. So I guess I'm stuck with it.

I've hooked it back up, set up an inline heater as well. It is still fairly loud, but that's normal, as they said at the store.

I will wait for a few hours as suggested and see if it improves. Meanwhile I have wrapped the filter in my old hoodie which brings the noise down.

This tank is right next to my work desk, so I am definitely looking for something that is as quiet as possible.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

A few pictures.










Here's what the aquarium looks like right now.










I've added an otto to the guppy.

Checked water levels, my ammonia is very high and so is nitrite. Did one 60% water change yesterday and plan to do another one today.

I've also added a few drops of Prime. It is supposed to be helping with ammonia and nitrite.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

I have reduced the flow of the 2213 to about just above half, otherwise there was too much turbulence in the tank.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Is that a java fern in your substrate up front? If it is, you might want to tie it to the wood like with the others since if their rhizome is buried they will most likely die.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

fishboy87 said:


> Is that a java fern in your substrate up front? If it is, you might want to tie it to the wood like with the others since if their rhizome is buried they will most likely die.


Thank you for this advice. I will do it soon.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Did your eheim quiet down? I love my canister filter because of how quiet it is, and the way I can hide it in my cabinet. It is money well spent!


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

chiefroastbeef said:


> Did your eheim quiet down? I love my canister filter because of how quiet it is, and the way I can hide it in my cabinet. It is money well spent!


So far - not quite. I can hear faint humming coming from a cabinet, even though it is wrapped in the cloth.

I've done some re-scaping, got some new plants and also have put Java Fern on the rock.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

I plan to remove the rock on the right and replace it with a small piece of driftwood with Java Fern.

Any pointers for the layout?


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Well, here's my tank a few days later. Things are progressing nicely, I've removed the rock and tried to re-do some layout to make it a bit more harmonized.










Ammonia and nitrites are starting to come down, I can't wait to start adding fish in it.


----------



## tnt808 (May 6, 2011)

Nice tank and scape. BTW I have a Eheim 2213 on a ADA 60p and it's very quiet.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

GREAT LOOKING SETUP!!!

MAN I am surprised to hear the Eheim is causing you problems with noise!!! I have a buddy who has one of the classics, and it is SUPER QUIET!!!! You might want to put a scrap piece of carpet under it to see if that helps with the vibration in the cabinet. If Ya don't have any scraps laying around, you can usually go to a store that sells carpet and get a sample for a few bucks and cut it to the size you want it. The samples are usually 12"x12". I have a Fluval 204 that I have had for 4+ years now and it is SUPER QUIET! I just make sure to clean the impeller and its cavity that it spins in every month and no probs. You might want to try cleaning the impeller, magnet, and hole in the housing to see if there is some trash in it and make sure it is correctly fitted where it supposed to be. 

AS for the Bio-Wheel I would say no, as the surface agitation will out gas any Co2 thats in the tank. And with a fish only tank that is GREAT but not in a planted setup. 

On the background I would go with either black or dark blue. Usually Ya can find the plastic backgrounds that are double sided with black and blue. Then from what I have seen the gel the fish stores sell to put it on with works very well. 

I hope some of my info will help! Keep up the great work though, as the tank looks GREAT!!!

Take Care,
Drew:smile:


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

My Java Fern appears to be melting. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Chucker (Apr 9, 2011)

dtum said:


> My Java Fern appears to be melting. What am I doing wrong?


Did you bury the rhizome when you moved it?


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Only for a couple of days before I realized I made a mistake.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Here are a few pictures, including my melting Java Fern


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Oh, and one of my otto's got a red mouth. I believe that this is a disease.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Did a bit more of re-scaping, brought the rock back. Liking it much more.

I'm thinking of adding another light and the CO2.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Help! My plants are melting - now the plant in the right-back corner is starting to melt. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

would just be they are settling in....


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

orchidman said:


> would just be they are settling in....


Please forgive my ignorance, but how exactly does that work and what should I expect?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

im not sure about others, but for me, sometimes i get a little melting when i rescape or get new plants.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Well, it has been a few weeks since I've started the tank. Any comments or suggestions on my progress?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks pretty good. i'd say the latest scape is the best. just let the stems grow for a while then trim them and replant, to form nice bushy groups of like plants


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Thanks, I'm thinking of getting the co2 system soon. Also doubling on the light.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

co2 would help! are you dosing anything?


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

orchidman said:


> co2 would help! are you dosing anything?


Not yet, about to. There's so many options, would not know where to start.
I figured that since the tank is new, there's more than plenty of nutrients in the substrate.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

i would start with iron, potassium, and micro's. Check your nitrates to see how much nitrogen you have, if its over 5pmm you shouldn't need to dose any. May need some phosphorous too. Dry ferts are cheap and easy to mix yourself. 

Tank looks very nice though! Keep it up!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i would say dose EI ( dry ferts) for the water colmn. but check your nitrates, like holy said


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Another update. My tank is still not cycled yet, three days ago nitrites have started to climb like no tomorrow. Ammonia is almost gone, but nitrites are through the roof.

I am doing 30-40% water changes daily, sometimes two times per day, feeling very bad for the ottos and shrimp I've got there.

How many more days before it will be cycled? Anything else I can do to improve this?


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

don't use co2, just dose excel you just do it once a day before the lights come on, it doesn't change ph (that much maybe dropped mine .2). It's cheaper too, and co2 is a pain from what i've read.i do it in my 10 gal and my HC does well on only 20 watts of light. As i understand the ammonia gets converted to nitrite and then nitrite to nitrate which your plants use. So your ammonia levels are now nitrite levels, nothing to be concerned about your tank is cycling still.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Well, my wallet is not appreciating this at all, but here it is. I got the CO2 system, all in, regulator, 5lb tank.
I also got the second light. And here in lies the question, as you can see from one of the pictures, if I'm sitting on the couch, I can see the lightbulbs - the light is right in your face. Is there a way to build some sort of a hanging canopy around each lamp to make sure that the light only hits the tank? Any ideas for the best possible way to achieve that?

Here are the pictures...

New CO2 diffuser










Other side










Two lamps now, much better light.. it is now 50w in total for my 10g. Now with the CO2 I should be able to grow any plant I want.










And here is that glaring light I'm talking about. Ideas? Anyone?


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Well, looks like the nitrogen cycle is now at the stage where it is safe to start adding fish. Nitrites were zero this morning. If only there was a way to buy Celestial Pearl Danios in Canada easily.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Too much light?

I now have to light fixtures on top of my 10 gallon, both are 25watts, so this gives me 5 watt per gallon. Can this be too much light?

Together with CO2 I can know grow any plant there is. Any suggestions on what plants I should try? Was thinking of getting either HC or UG for foreground.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Another update.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lookin good


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Seriously, it is looking good. I see a lot of potential as is. Let it grow up from here and it will look awesome. 

What foreground plant is that? Is it hairgrass?

What is the new red stem?


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

I am not sure what the name of the red plant is.
In the front I have hairgrass on the left and UG on the right.

My plan is to wait until both sides develop and then probably just copy the plants on the right to the left.

I've also just put 5 cherry shrimp in there.

I plan to leave only one otto (I have 4 in there) and get rid of the guppies. Instead I will be putting 10 CPDs, which I just can't seem to find in Toronto.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i think a background would help this scape alot! other than that, just let the plants grow for a bit.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Add a school of glass catfish? I personally love they way they look against plants.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

10gallonplanted said:


> Add a school of glass catfish? I personally love they way they look against plants.


I thought about it, I am afraid that they will be too big for this tank.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i think a background would help this scape alot! other than that, just let the plants grow for a bit.


I've moved the tank to a new location - I've got natural wood behind it. I just have to move the cord to the side and let the plants in the back grow.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Glass catfish are too big for this tank. It looks amazing though!


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

What about some Scarlet Badis? Very beautiful fish.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

I've posted my first video of the aquarium.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3UR6eqYSi4


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

10gallonplanted said:


> What about some Scarlet Badis? Very beautiful fish.


You are very right, they kind of remind me of a dwarf cichlid. I will definitely want a schooling fish first, really set my heart on the CPD, but once in, I might consider adding one or two of these guys as well.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

CPDs might school, when i used to have zebra danios in my 10 gal they just kinda did there own business. They didnt bother staying together.
Nice video though!


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Well, I got 9 CPDs in there. Boy are they skittish.

I got rid of the guppies, returned them back to the store. Now the tank looks very empty.

These CPDs are still not mature - they are probably smaller than they will be.

I have a question about pearling: currently I'm at 2.5 bps. I get very little pearling. Should I be increasing the rate?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you dont need pearling to have good growth and nice plants. its a perk that you sometimes get. i dont know that much about it though. but if your plants are growing fine, i wouldnt worry about it


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Well, things seem to be going well. I will post another set of pictures and a video in the next couple of days.

I just can't get enough of watching this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkhDJ_fqLHI

This is truly amazing, now I'm starting to wonder whether I should've gone for the neons instead. CPDs can't be seen across the room.


----------



## Naisi (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey great tank. I love the look of it. I'm just an hour out from you. Can you pm me the name of the store you got that tank at with the address if possible. Lol, I'm going on a big ALS tour in the GTA next weekend. I go to the Hamilton store all the time. That tank looks sick. And I would like a nice rimless tank for my place.


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

AMAZING TANK! I love it!!


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Another update.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Tank looks great! Can't wait to see the UG filled in.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Well, about UG. If you look closely, my UG which is on the right does look a little weird - some of the leafs are now red in colour, which does not seem to be right. I have no idea on what could be the reason.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

It has been quite some time. Here's an update on my tank, let me know what you think. I think the progress is not bad.


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

very nice set up. i am mouth watering over the rimless tank.

hey one of your bamboo plants is dying...if you have excessive nutrient in the tank, the bamboo plants could use some.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

x2h said:


> very nice set up. i am mouth watering over the rimless tank.
> 
> hey one of your bamboo plants is dying...if you have excessive nutrient in the tank, the bamboo plants could use some.


Thank you. I am thinking of doing some trimming soon. As for the bamboo - you are right, this will be addressed shortly.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Well, a few.

My otos have all died, one after another. Not sure why.
CPDs are doing great, same goes for the shrimp.
The tank has tons of new growth, I've already done some trimming. But the front of it does not have enough coverage with grass.

The whole thing will be scrapped in about a month - I am waiting for a 25 gallon tank to replace it with, I want to get a nice school of cardinals in there.


----------

